# 2 color 3d embroidery



## bigdog0628 (May 3, 2011)

I have been through 2 digitizers.... countless hours,days, weeks trying to get my logo perfected and it seems what im asking for can't be done. Is there anyway to have to colors used in a 3d embroidery??


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

bigdog0628 said:


> I have been through 2 digitizers.... countless hours,days, weeks trying to get my logo perfected and it seems what im asking for can't be done. Is there anyway to have to colors used in a 3d embroidery??



I would think yes. The machine doesn't know what color/needle is sewing. I would have to see a design that others are telling you "no" on just to see what is different about it than anything I can think of.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

pls attach the image on this with instructions so we can see what you need and everyone can give their advice if they think its possible or not.... pls mention how you want the 2 colours to be done and the size you require.


----------



## bigdog0628 (May 3, 2011)

As you can see in the face of the duck there are two white asterisk marks.Everything that is red and white im trying to get 3d. It is going on a hat on the right panel at about 2.5 x 2.5 inches. The first dst file looked nothing like what i wanted and the second one was digitized where they did the whole duck in red 3d'ed and then just overlaid some white stitches on top of the red stitching. What im wanting to know is the best way for this to be done without going from digitizer to digitizer because they cant seem to understand what I am wanting. Thanks!!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

What do you mean by "3D"?
Are you talking about the process where a piece of high density foam is placed on the cap before stitching that part of the design, in this case the red duck section.

Do you have a picture of either of these designs sampled on a cap? To me that would be helpful.

_"The first dst file looked nothing like what i wanted and the second one was digitized where they did the whole duck in red 3d'ed and then just overlaid some white stitches on top of the red stitching."

_You can't really judge a design just by looking at it on screen, especially one that is going to have foam under parts.

You say _"Everything that is red and white im trying to get 3d."_
You go on to say_"second one was digitized where they did the whole duck in red 3d'ed and then just overlaid some white stitches on top of the red stitching._"

These two comments seem contradictory.
If you haven't already, I think you need to run a sample on a cap and see how it looks.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

After some further pondering, 
When you say "3D", are you looking to have the black and white areas, in your art, stitch out as normal and then have the red part raised above them?

If so then they (white and black areas) will need to be stitched first, you then place your foam on the cap, then run the red section to end up with it raised up above the rest.

Is this heading in the direction you want? Or am I off base in my thinking of what you are after.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I think what he wants is the red and white in 3d embroidery (with layer of puff placed on top and embroidering on top).

Firstly I think the width of the bird is too long so the satin stitch will need to be overlapped on the red to get the 3d to work using puff.

Secondly I dont recommend you to use 2 different colour of puff but instead use a neutral colour that will work for both red and white. that way you dont have to place the puff twice.

I think 3d is workable for red and white.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Basic rules for embroiderying and digitizing 3D Puff 

Density should be double the normal 130 spi. All open ended satin stitches need to be capped off , Fonts need to be specially design for 3D Puff , and Underlay you can use a Contour underlay if required.

Frank Prokator


----------



## bigdog0628 (May 3, 2011)

skits said:


> I think what he wants is the red and white in 3d embroidery (with layer of puff placed on top and embroidering on top).
> 
> Firstly I think the width of the bird is too long so the satin stitch will need to be overlapped on the red to get the 3d to work using puff.
> 
> ...


You are exactly right in what I'm wanting...so does anyone know a good digitizer that cab make this possible? I've seen 2 and 3 colors used before so I know it can be done! Thanks


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I use usdigitizing.com on any 3d embroidery that I do


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

hamlettsigns said:


> I use usdigitizing.com on any 3d embroidery that I do


Ever have any problems with turnaround time with them?


----------



## jirdi (May 5, 2011)

you can use a combine of 2 - 3 color.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

Never had any problems with turnaround time.
They got a 10,000 stitch file back to me in 4hrs two weeks ago with a $15 rush fee but my customer needed some products that day and was wiling to pay for rush service.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sassystitches said:


> Ever have any problems with turnaround time with them?


I have never had a turnaround time problem with them.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

edit: I don't want to burn any bridges with them so I will just say that I had a couple of issues. It could just be me expecting to much. I just wanted to check with others.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Back on topic I would love to hear others recommendations on what digitizing company to use to complete your job.


----------



## Amberdee75 (Jan 18, 2009)

I use anydigitizing for my 3D embroiery, but I have never have them do anything as wide as the red area. That is usually a flat step stitch.

It has to be a satin stitch to be 3D, so they could probably do a double satin stitch for you.


----------



## bigdog0628 (May 3, 2011)

I saw a hat the other day with 3 different colors in the 3d embroidery and looked amazing!! It was done by Richardson hats so I know it can be done.... I just need a digitizer that knows what i need!!!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

bigdog0628 said:


> I saw a hat the other day with 3 different colors in the 3d embroidery and looked amazing!! It was done by Richardson hats so I know it can be done.... I just need a digitizer that knows what i need!!!


Got a link for this cap?


----------

